# Triton Router to Bosch Router Table question



## gxbluewave (Dec 25, 2007)

I just received both the Triton 2 1/4 HP router and the Bosch RA 1171 Router table for Christmas and now am faced with how to mount the router into the aluminum plate included with the Table. I like the plate in that it is heavy aluminum but does not have hole patterns to mate with my Triton. The manual on the Bosch says something about ordering their Plate Adapter if one of the standard routers listed is not shown in the manual. Does anyone know if this will solve my problem? Or should I make a new sub-base for the Triton and cross over to the Bosch plate? I hope someone out there has married this combination together before. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very few routers are an exact fit to a mounting plate. If you insert an inlay guide bushing in the plate and it's centering pin in your router it will properly align them to drill new holes in the plate. Remove your sub base plate from your router and take your mounting screws to a hardware store and get the same size transfer screws. These are a internal hex drive with a point on the other end. Install these in your mounting holes so they protrude the same distance below the base. A light tap to mark the location and then drill and counter sink your holes. Save the transfer screws so you can mount the router in another plate or table in the future.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums gxbluewave.


----------

